# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Fakulteti I Filologjikut

## Bobmarley

Fakulteti i Filologjikut i Universitetit te Tiranes permban me shume se 4 mije student qe ndjekin dege te ndyshme sic jane: Gjuhet e Huaja, Histori Gjeografi, Gazetari dhe Gjuhe Letersi. Ne prag sezoni  te gjithe studentet duhet te paguajne tarifen studentore sipas menyres se shkollimit qe ndjekin. Me pagese ose jo ku tarifa me e larte arrinte vleren e 300.000 lek te reja per Anglisht. Si student qe i ketij fakulteti isha i detyruar te paguaja 12.200 lek te reja per sistemin full time qe ndjek. Kur u paraqita ne llogarine e fakultetit per te bere pagesen nuk me kerkuan asnje dokument per identitetin tim mjaftonte emer mbiemer qe te pagoje. Mu duk pak e cuditshme pasi edhe kur i kerkova nje fature te rregullt nuk me pajisen me te thjesht duke thene se nuk japim. Ne nje cope leter shkruan emrin tim, leket qe kisha paguar dhe degen qe ndiqja dhe kete duhet ta derzoja ne sekretari, ku per fatin tone sa here qe hyn brenda stresohesh me shume se para nje provimi. Kerkova qe copa e letres qe kisha te fotokopjohej pasi origjinalin doja ta mbaja vete ne rast keqkupimesh si mandat arketimi edhe pse aty kishte vetem nje firme dhe as vula e fakultetit nuk egzistonte. Por ky sherbim nuk ofrohej ne kete zyre edhe pse eshte i pajisur me dy fotokopje. I bera vete fotokopje dhe u ktheva ti jepja nje kopje sekretares por perseri u cidita nga kembengulja e tyre per te marre ne dore origjinalin. Pasi nje debati me to vendosa te mos e jap dhe lashe nje fotokopje te origjinalit. Pyetjes sime se cdo te ndodhte ne rast keqkuptimesh nuk mora asnje pergjigje e per me shume qe cdo pagese qe cdo student ben ne fakultet duhet te pajiset me nje mandat arketimi pasi edhe une vete dua te sigurohem se kete para do te shkojne ne buxhetin e shtetit e do te perdoren dhe kontrollohen prej tij. Mqs ne nga ana tjeter teorikisht mund te jemi nje fakultet autonom une nuk mund te jem i sigurte perseri qe parate e mia do te perdoren per shpenzimet e shkolles e kete fonde do te shkojne ne dekanatin e fakultetit kur serioziteti i ketij institucioni arsimore eshte vetem nje cope leter qe thjesht fare mund te kopjohet pa patur mbi te asnje vule per vertetesine e saj.Shkaku qe po shkruaj ne gazeten tuaj lidhet me faktin se jam i bindur qe do te lexohet nga persona te rendesishem pasi edhe vete jam lexues i rregullt i saj. Ndoshta ka ardhur koha qe te bejme ndryshime por une mendoj se duhet te fillojme qe nga menyra se si edukohen te rinjte e shtetit tone por te mos marre shembull nga paraardhesit tane ne kuptimin negativ te fjales por te jemi me te gjalle ne lidhje me parate tone. Sipas nje llogarie te thjeshte del se 4.000 * 12.200 lek qe paguan cdo student =48.800.000 lek te reja merr fakluteti jone nga kjo takse per te mos llagaritur qe per sistemin me pagese shuma qe paguajne studentet eshte shume me e madhe dhe fatekeqesisht nuk kam te dhene mbi numrin e studenteve qe ndjekin kete sistem. Gjithsesi kjo shifer mbetet nje perafersi e cila mund te jete me e larte ose me ulet. Dhe ku jane keto investime kur ne kete kohe Fakulteti i Ekonomikut ka bere nje investmim masiv ne sistem e ngrohjes dhe sallat e leksioneve pa harruar ambientet e korridoret e tij. Ne jemi akoma ne fazen e shtrimit te pllakave dhe per sistemin e ngrohjes se auditoreve as qe nuk eshte perfolur edhe pse dimri eshte me i gjate se vera ndoshta dekanatit i ka shpetuar ky fakt. Edhe pse po ta mendosh ata ne zyrat e tyre kane sistem ngrohje me kondicionere qe eshte antiekonomik sesa instalimi i nje kaldaje qe mund te ngrohte te gjithe shkollen perfshire ketu edhe studentet duke menduar qe edhe naften mund te blihej pa akcize. 

FALENDEROJ PER MIREKUPTIMIN TUAJ

----------

